# Continental Sport Contact 2



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Anyone run these tyres?

Any comments, feedback or opinions please?

Ta.


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

I run them on my TT and have found no problems

After 13000 miles I've got 4mm on the front and 5mm on the rears.

No probs with road noise and good grip levels


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Had them on my 996 - no real problems but wouldnt say they were great either.

Have replaced them with Michelin Pilot Sports which I much prefer and trust more too


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> Anyone run these tyres?
> 
> Any comments, feedback or opinions please?
> 
> Ta.


I dont expect many have experience running them on an M3 e92.

You just know I am going to say this, but you will be mad to spec _anything_ but the _exact _ OEM spec tyres for your Breytons. Loading, treadwear rating, compound etc. If there is a Conti on the M division list, then go for it. I like Michelins, so if there is a PS option, that would be my choice. But I would check with BMW UK for specs.

Grandma sucking eggs I know. :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

garyc said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone run these tyres?
> ...


No it's a good point and one which I agree with Gary, hence asking the question cos I was waryof switching tbh. A supplier has recommended them to go with some HRE P40s in Gloss Black which they reckon are now available for the M3. It's just an option Im considering while I wait for the Breyton's to become available for a solid order.

They are (the wheels) a bit pricey though. Â£3500 including tyres (Contis) and to be fair to the supplier he did quote me on Michelin PS2s at first at Â£4000 till I moaned about the price. 245 at the front and a mahoosive 305 on the rears for michelins. :twisted:

Probably a bit rich for my ever dwindling brownie points with t'wife tbh but they are nice wheels (and very light).


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

FWIW, I've used Conti's in an approved spec for Porsche and thought they were terrifying in the wet (as were the Pirelli Rosso's).
I've also had Conti's on other cars and thought their performance to be mediocre.

While I don't doubt the wisdom of choosing an OEM spec tyre, the performance of tyres between differing manufacturers with OE approval can be hugely variable to say the least.

Fitting Michelin PS2's on the Porker in an approved spec yielded huge gains in performance and confidence.
Leads me to think there might be a little "palm crossing" with tyre manufacturers and car makers!

Also be aware that, for example, a Michelin tyre in the size and speed rating for your car that's not OE approved can be very different in construction, tread pattern and performance from the same tyre with OE approval!

And gloss Black wheels? Oh dear :wink: 
Just wait until they get the ineviatable stone chips

Dave


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Ive run em on the qs for a couple of years now, grip is good, general durability is acceptable. Fronts were changed at 12k the rears at 19k.

One thing i would say though is the very outer edges 'seem' to wear quite quickly :?

Had a focus ST before this and it had conti sprt con 2 from the factory. To be honest when i bought the car the tyres were probably past their best, but it was the same thing on that, the very outer edges worn substantially more than the rest of the tyre. I replaced them with Eagle f1`s which wore much better.

So it would seem they dont stand up too well to hard cornering.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Leads me to think there might be a little "palm crossing" with tyre manufacturers and car makers!
> Dave


Bound to be.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

qooqiiu said:


> Ive run em on the qs for a couple of years now, grip is good, general durability is acceptable. Fronts were changed at 12k the rears at 19k.
> 
> One thing i would say though is the very outer edges 'seem' to wear quite quickly :?
> 
> ...


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I've had the conti 2s on my Mk2 for the last 20k miles, with about 3-4mm to go. Great in the dry, pretty good in the wet, but get caught out in the moist / greasy stuff too easily for my liking. I guess it's just the compromise for a tyre that seems to wear very well.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks gents, sticking with Mich's.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> Thanks gents, sticking with Mich's.


Sensible.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Didn't i remember you saying that you only plan to do approx 5k miles a year in the M3?

If so what about something very grippy, like P zero Corsa`s..


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Conti' 2 .. had them before two times
I don't like the tyre. I choosed the Michelin Pilot Sport 2 again.

I had them on my MK1 during the Scuderia Hanseat at the nurburgring and they where perfect.

For daily use the continental surely will be okay, but they can't match with the Michelin PS2 on a track.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

qooqiiu said:


> Didn't i remember you saying that you only plan to do approx 5k miles a year in the M3?
> 
> If so what about something very grippy, like P zero Corsa`s..


No, never said that (I dont think, never had that intention anyway). It will do around 10K a year I expect. I'm commutting to the office, when I go, in the Jeep which helps not wasting mileage on the M in crappy traffic. 18 inch OEMs are for track, the new 19s (when they finally arrive - perils of every wheel I like being a new one for the M3 and not quite out yet) will be for road.

Gonna have to pull out of my track day on the 19th and re book for a later event as the road wheels wont be here in time and I need the car for some business trips later in the month and I seriously doubt the tyres will be legal after the track day.  Not now its past it's run in period and had it's first service anyway. I thought it was quick up to 5500 revs but up to 8300 it's just insane.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Hahaha, Richard Ooo...Richard....

i remember'd a post from you, with a complete story about tracking....and know all at once you got the tracking fever? do you remember? westerfield.....bla bla bla :wink:

can't wait to see your car on a track!??........ that will be proberly the same day that Jezus arrives on earth again :lol:

But i have to admit........it sounds realy sporty, when you say you are gonne take the M3 to a track.....Specialy for a polisher like you Richard. 
Shall i remind you than you can damage your daily waxed paint on a track?

Just be sure that every time you want to go, somthing will come between the invent and you cant go....... nobody will notice :lol:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Hahaha, Richard Ooo...Richard....
> 
> i remember'd a post from you, with a complete story about tracking....and know all at once you got the tracking fever? do you remember? westerfield.....bla bla bla :wink:
> 
> ...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Rich? How did the M3 handled on your first trackday? 8)


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

HRE's alright for some..

Lovely wheels, with a lovely price tag too..

Try rimcity in Wellingborough, might be able to get you a good price on them..


----------

